# Spinnng, Yay or Nay?



## Npage148 (Apr 4, 2006)

What do you guess think about spinning classes?  I ducked into the one at the school's gym today and spun my little heart out for the first time in a while.  Last year I did it 2 times a week as xtraining over winter but i havent gone lately.  I find its hugely instuctor dependent, todays was good but other are blah.  I love how its something different that can break up the workout week.  I could go without those weird push-up things and fast jumps. 

bonus one: i get to smooth out my spin for when im on the road bike
bonus two: spandex and college ho-mas
bonus three: touching the fly wheel after a class and noticing its rather hot.  Nothing like using all that energy to heat up a hunk of alumnium


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never tried it but I'd like to give it a shot next winter or on a rainy day over the summer. My gym right now doesn't offer them, but maybe my new gym will when I move.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Apr 4, 2006)

Big ol nay here. Put on an extra layer and go ride outside! I hate being a lab rat.


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2006)

No, no spinning here.  If I ride at the gym, it's on a stationary to work power numbers and HR.

Just never had any reason to do it, plus it costs money.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 4, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Just never had any reason to do it, plus it costs money.


Classes tend to be part of your membership fees at most gyms.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 4, 2006)

$5.00 Spinning Class, can't go wrong with that when tired of doing it alone and need some sort of social interaction not work, skiing or drinking related...


----------



## trailertrash (Apr 4, 2006)

*goals?*

i think it depends on what your goals are.  if you are racing then winter spinning classes at a gym are usually a bad idea.  during the winter you want to be going long and slower, not short and fast.  i do spin on my trainer using the spinervals dvd's ripped to cd.  it can be a very efficient use of training time.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Apr 4, 2006)

trash - i agree with that. however, it seems that maybe the long, slow winter idea might be challenged by Carmichael training, et. al. i'm under the impression that intervals are more a part of base training, even in winter, than ever before. this isn't to say that doing them on a spin bike would do anything at all. my experience is that spin instructors have you do all sorts of dumb things like rock your body to the music.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 4, 2006)

Long Slow Distance on a trainer is not going to permit you to maintain your fitness level and it will bore you to death. Leave the LSD for outdoors when getting back into it on the road or trail...


----------



## Max (Apr 7, 2006)

I did spinning classes weekly for about 4 months last winter.  A lot depends on how they are led by the instructor.  If it's varied enough that they incorporate some higher tension / low RPM stuff, then it's more effective.  Too many of them end up being 60 minutes of 120 RPMs, putting you above your lactate threshold.  Hence the name "spinning!"  I really wish they would use another name for it, maybe they wouldn't evolve into these types of workouts.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 9, 2006)

do you have to say spinning with a lisp?

get out and go blading, or play some pond hockey if it's too cold....


----------



## Brettski (Apr 9, 2006)

Look at that...my 1,000th posts in the cycling forum....and I don't even own a bike.

Hey, and if my last comment starts a flame war,  I apolgize in advance, and retract my original statement....

sssppppining...


----------



## RIDEr (Apr 9, 2006)

Spinning is great to stay in shape for people that can't hit the trails during the week (like me) and hit the trails on the weekend.


----------



## trailertrash (Apr 10, 2006)

Brettski said:
			
		

> do you have to say spinning with a lisp?
> 
> get out and go blading, or play some pond hockey if it's too cold....




hey joey, do you keep your skates in the back of your iroc?


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2006)

trailertrash said:
			
		

> hey joey, do you keep your skates in the back of your iroc?



Without getting into the middle of anything, does anyone else besides me find it hilariously ironic a user with the sn "trailertrash" attempted an insult towards someone else involving an IROC?


Or maybe I misinterpreted.


----------

